# Dwarf sag or pygmy chain sword?



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

My guess is dwarf sag (sagittaria subulata).


----------



## Cboss (Aug 23, 2010)

Edit: Never mind, I'm not sure.


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

i still think its a hoax...Ive seen PCS and DS side by side...I couldnt see the difference (but they had tags in the planters)...they both look similar and grow in a similar manner (fast and aggressive)

...kinda like alligators and crocodiles, I cant tell them apart but all I kno is I dont wanna be in the water w/ EITHER of them


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

updated with the plant measurements!!


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

So is it a dwarf sag and not a pygmy chain sword? Anyone has an idea?


----------



## gvfarns (Oct 4, 2010)

In my limited experience (though I do have both these plants) their way of propagation is a little different. DS runners typically go underneath the substrate so that it looks like new plants just magically appear. PCS runners in my experience run along the top of the substrate and are visible. If this plant has multiplied naturally to look the way it does here, I would think it is likely to be Sagittaria. Of course there are differences in substrates, waters, and plant varieties that may make this a less reliable way to tell the difference.

Also this looks a lot more like my Sagittaria than my PCS. But there is probably a narrow leaf and broad leaf variety of the latter, so that may not mean much.


----------

